# Shadowy Sculpting Powder



## DaniCakes (Mar 20, 2010)

Hey WOC! I'm looking for a good contour color for my cheekbones and I was wondering if any of you have used the Mac Pro Sculpt Powder in Shadowy??? For reference I am a C7 in MAC Studiofix and 173 in MUFE HD Foundation. Any other suggestions?


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi. We wear the same shade in the MUFE HD Foundation. I went to the pro store yesterday and swatched Shadowy. It looked WAY too dark and muddy to me. Unless you're looking for an extreme sculpted look, I'd say skip it.


----------



## Dayjoy (Mar 20, 2010)

I'd say Shadowy is too dark for you.  I'm NW45/NC50 about 178 in MUFE-HD and it's a good color for me.  There are lighter shades, maybe Definitive.


----------



## DaniCakes (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks girls. I'll probably need to stop by a pro store because I don't see a wide range of colors on the website. 



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dayjoy* 

 
_I'd say Shadowy is too dark for you. I'm NW45/NC50 about 178 in MUFE-HD and it's a good color for me. There are lighter shades, maybe Definitive._


----------

